# Dio



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Any Dio fans around here? I've been getting back into his music recently. I used to listen to the Holy Diver album quite a bit and was familiar with the Dream Evil album. However, I recently discovered the Sacred Heart album and found it has a few very good songs imo - 'King of Rock 'n' Roll', 'Hungry for Heaven', 'Sacred Heart', 'Rock 'n' Roll Children'. 'Last in Line' also has some really good tracks. 
Any opinions on the band? Favourite albums?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

No one listens to Dio around here? Man, we've had people comment on Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, even Rainbow before. Are people afraid of Dio?


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Can't say I'm any expert on Ronnie James Dio but enjoyed some of his music in the eighties. Had weird but memorable experience in Brighton about 12? years ago when we went to see Black Sabbath and RJD was lead singer when we walked round to the stage door and there coming towards us was the man himself who spent a couple of minutes talking to us, and very unassumingly went backstage and then gave us an amazing evening at full throttle. Shame some of today's so called stars can't behave with the same dignity, but RJD was a fully-fledged rock star and there aren't that many left.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Perhaps the best voice in heavy metal? One of the best at the very least. I used to like "Holy Diver", "The Last in Line", as well as "Heaven and Hell" and "Dehumanizer" (by Black Sabbath), and "Rising" and "Long Live Rock'n'Roll" (by Rainbow), where he also sings. I heard him live a couple of times and he was always no less than stunning.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Saw him fronting Rainbow in 1977 in Liverpool
As others have said great voice for a rock singer


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Alydon said:


> Can't say I'm any expert on Ronnie James Dio but enjoyed some of his music in the eighties. Had weird but memorable experience in Brighton about 12? years ago when we went to see Black Sabbath and RJD was lead singer when we walked round to the stage door and there coming towards us was the man himself who spent a couple of minutes talking to us, and very unassumingly went backstage and then gave us an amazing evening at full throttle. Shame some of today's so called stars can't behave with the same dignity, but RJD was a fully-fledged rock star and there aren't that many left.


The only context where RJD didn't seem to behave with that amount of class concerns Vivian Campbell, a former guitar player. I don't know why, but the two seemed to detest each other after Vivian left. Probably a conflict on the 'musical ego' level. Who knows. Campbell and Appice have now formed 'Last in Line', a 'Dio-style' band and released an album. It's not really up to Dio's standards imo but it doesn't seem that bad either, at least from the one song I've managed to hear on youtube. I've always known Holy Diver pretty well, but am now interested in looking into 'Sacred Heart' and 'Last in Line', the two following albums.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Xaltotun said:


> Perhaps the best voice in heavy metal? One of the best at the very least. I used to like "Holy Diver", "The Last in Line", as well as "Heaven and Hell" and "Dehumanizer" (by Black Sabbath), and "Rising" and "Long Live Rock'n'Roll" (by Rainbow), where he also sings. I heard him live a couple of times and he was always no less than stunning.


Probably him or Halford, I'd say. There are a number of other solid singers, but in terms of overall quality and consistency, they would be at the top imo.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Dio was no doubt one of the most amazing non-classical singers on record, though I found his voice a little gruff performing live with Black Sabbath, perhaps from too much touring. Weirdly I thought he only got better with age. He has often said he was inspired by opera singer Mario Lanza. I can certainly hear that in his delivery. He was a diminutive lion with a mighty righteous roar and was by all accounts one of the most likeable fellows you could meet.


----------



## PenaColada (Jul 30, 2015)

"Holy Diver" and "Rainbow in the Dark" are pretty rockin', I haven't heard any of their other songs though.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I got to know Dio from Dream Evil album. One of the many bands of 80's I love. Holy Diver and Last In Line are heavy metal classics. My favorite Dio song is probably Sunset Superman!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

PenaColada said:


> "Holy Diver" and "Rainbow in the Dark" are pretty rockin', I haven't heard any of their other songs though.


Try 'Sacred Heart' - excellent song imo.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

opus55 said:


> I got to know Dio from Dream Evil album. One of the many bands of 80's I love. Holy Diver and Last In Line are heavy metal classics. My favorite Dio song is probably Sunset Superman!


Ah yes, Dream Evil. 'All the Fools Sailed Away' .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Weston said:


> Dio was no doubt one of the most amazing non-classical singers on record, though I found his voice a little gruff performing live with Black Sabbath, perhaps from too much touring. Weirdly I thought he only got better with age. He has often said he was inspired by opera singer Mario Lanza. I can certainly hear that in his delivery. He was a diminutive lion with a mighty righteous roar and was by all accounts one of the most likeable fellows you could meet.


Very well said, Weston .


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

Dio, what a man and what a singer! He's sadly missed. I remember listening to "Dehumanizer" one day and thinking that the band (Sabs with Dio) should get together again. And they did! I was fortunate enough to catch them performing as Heaven and Hell at the BIC. There are couple of bootlegs of the show to remind me of what a great night it was. Support act Iced Earth (with Tim "Ripper" Owens) were damn fine too.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

I heard him sing three times. Mob Rules tour, once when Vivian Campbell was still in his band (c.'85 or so) and then later about 2002. He was great with Rainbow and Sabbath, but his own band wore kinda thin after the first two albums. He was only as good as the music, but his singing was dependable.

I love the first three studio albums with Sabbath, great tunes. Same for Rainbow.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

seven four said:


> I heard him sing three times. Mob Rules tour, once when Vivian Campbell was still in his band (c.'85 or so) and then later about 2002. He was great with Rainbow and Sabbath, but his own band wore kinda thin after the first two albums. He was only as good as the music, but his singing was dependable.
> 
> I love the first three studio albums with Sabbath, great tunes. Same for Rainbow.


Actually, I find Sacred Heart to be even stronger than Holy Diver in some areas. It's probably a matter of taste. I personally find all stages of Dio's career worthwhile, interesting in their own ways. The 'Dio' segment of his careers has been interesting me more of late since I am less familiar with it. What I like about Dio the band is that Dio often recorded multiple vocal lines, making the sound more layered. Dio has a more '80s' feel to it than does his music with Rainbow or Sabbath, but there is some charm to that as well. The track 'Rock 'n' Roll Children' from Sacred Heart is a good example of that and I still enjoy it highly.


----------

